# New house= New frog Room!!!



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

My wife and I finally got our own place, So i decided to make the extra room my animal room because I have more then just frogs. Photos was taken with a Canon Rebel T3, bare with the picture quality as im still learning how to use this camera! So here we go comment as u like, give me feed back!!















































My 1:1 Azureus pair- 20g high
































Not sure what this plant is but its had that flower since right after I planted it.








The turtles I have in my room Red ear slider








Cooter Turtle









0:0:2 Green and black Auratus- 15g

























0:0:2 New River-10g 

































0:0:1 Azureus- 10g

















































0:0:2 Cobalt-20g Long
















































































0:0:2 Leucomela-10g, They are extremly shy and always run when they see you, so no pics of them =(


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

0:0:3 Patricia- 40g breeder
















































I really like this viv and how all my plants are growing in!
















I have these Fungi popping up everywhere in this viv, they are really neat looking, ive never had much luck with fungi coming up on its own. Anyone know what this might be?
















I love how the roots are growing on the outside of my clay these plants have went nuts

























0:0:2 Giant Orange- 20g Long

















































Not frogs but I def love them! Wouldnt trade them for the world
"little Fred"

















































"Big Fred"

































0:0:5 E. Anthonyii 46g Bowfront

This tank is still a build in process, I was going to do a build thread but I dont know if I will or not ive not kept up taken pics but this is where im at as of now. Im doing the fake rock background, using drylok and concrete dye for the covering. I will have a waterfall coming from the corner and hopfully going down the creek bed i have made then into the pond into the front. I hope this plan works ( it sounds like a good idea on paper so well see.)
The frogs are actually not here yet either they are shipping from black jungle this coming Tuesday and i cant wait!!!!!! Advice and comments def welcome on this tank as its still a work in progress, Ive never had a viv take me this long to build!

















Learned my lesson from my last viv that I tried a waterfall in and didnt make the opening big enough to get your hand into so this one I did!








My intentions with the corner with no rocks in it is to have clay background in that corner to get some plants growing on it.








My creek bed









18x18x24 exo ( Future build, I have no idea what to put in it.) 
I got this viv on trade from a local mom and pop pet store as long as i give them a azureus froglet or two once i get my pair to breeding!! Thats a deal!









I love this sign! Its on my frog room door









Then just a few more shots of my room

























Thanks for looking hope you enjoy! Comments are def welcome!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Man, that's an awesome size room! So many possibilities! Tanks and frogs are looking good.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ditto...Cool collection. I wish i had the space to put more tanks and frogs in. On top of that the time.. Anyways awesome pictures.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice! It'll be fun to see later down the line.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Sweet frog room, tanks and frogs!!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice start!


Looking very forward to seeing the progression of this room as well as updated pix as those frogs grow!


Todd


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, yea i cant wait till all of my tincs get to their adult size. I grew my patricias, new rivers and my lonely azureus up from tads, so its been fun watching them grow up. I wish I had more room for more tanks, I would if I didnt have my bearded dragons in there but I have no other place for them.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice room ! I have a beardy and a leopard gecko tank along with my frog vivs in the same room too !

Looks great though and good collection thus far !


----------



## Absolutbill (Aug 23, 2011)

Brian317 said:


> nice room ! I have a beardy and a leopard gecko tank along with my frog vivs in the same room too !
> 
> Looks great though and good collection thus far !


Ditto that, no frogs yet but Leo, three bear dies and a panther chameleon!

Nice room!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

great looking room you have there. I like that tank in progress with the rocks .

But for your bearded dragon i would get some sort of house for them


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> great looking room you have there. I like that tank in progress with the rocks .
> 
> But for your bearded dragon i would get some sort of house for them


believe it or not ive tried just about every type of enclosure or house they have in local pet stores and my dragons wont have anything to do with them, little fred sticks up at the top with the branch near the light and big fred lays on his branches but sleeps to hisself in the corner.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> believe it or not ive tried just about every type of enclosure or house they have in local pet stores and my dragons wont have anything to do with them, little fred sticks up at the top with the branch near the light and big fred lays on his branches but sleeps to hisself in the corner.


thats stange. mine loves to hid under its wood house at night sometimes durinmg the day


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep posting pics as that bowfront progresses. I'm excited and curious to see how it turns out. It's looking really good and nice room all around!


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

DANdroBATES said:


> Keep posting pics as that bowfront progresses. I'm excited and curious to see how it turns out. It's looking really good and nice room all around!


I will keep everyone posted ill probably just post the pics in this thread to show the progress. I ordered a terrarium package from joshsfrogs for this viv, im excited to get it because the last one i ordered was really nice! I hope to test the water feature either tonight after classes or tomorrow at some point i keep going back ang touching up spots i missed with the drylok. I never knew this process was going to take soooo long.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Didnt get a chance to look at the pics last night and goofy photobucket wont show up at work :-( 

I'll check em out tonight... and I want those leucs!


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know what those fungi are? I was amazed when I went into my frog room this morning nearly everyone of the fungi had doubled in size!!! Im not sure what they are, i like them they add some color to the viv and from what ive read fungi doesnt hurt anything just curious what it is


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Very cool! I have a Frog/Fish room as well. Love the pics.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

please keep an update on that rock one. Love it


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks, I intend on testing the water feature today once i get home from classes im excited!


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> thanks, I intend on testing the water feature today once i get home from classes im excited!


let me know how that works, any tip you can give to making a rock water feature


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice shots! I wish I had the cash to build that many tanks! 

My last bearded wanted nothihng to do with hides either. He was always chillin at his basking spot, or scratching to get out so he could sit on my couch's armrest soaking up the afternoon sun.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi David,

Nice frog room! It is always sweet to have a separate area for your "projects".

The frogs that you have labelled as Giant Oranges appear to me to look more like Saul Yellowbacks. I was wondering if we could see some other shots of that group.

Congrats again, Richard.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Well i itested the water feature and let me tell you water is very hard to control it has a mind of its own and does what it wants.
I tested it and quickly realized that i was missing rocks in places so that caused the water to go off to the sides where i didnt want it. So im currently trying to carve a few more rocks to fill in those places to see if I can control the water a little better, I have also figured out that my creek bed isnt nearly deep enough or wide enough but thats to much work to fix. My solution will be once i get my weed blocker in i will have aquarium gravel on each side of it and everywhere that the water decides to go so it will drain a little better and not soak up so much in my substrate. I also have discovered since i put a cheap light over my tank just to see how it all looked that i had missed a bunch of spots so i have to go back over them with drylok. Blah this project is taking soooo long lol.

Also i still have question about the Fungi in the 40 breeder. WHAT IS IT??
Its starting to worry me this shit is like a monster, the pics i orignally took was on wednesday morning, buy this morning they had doubled in size, 8-10 hours later this evening they had quadrupled in size!!!!! they are every bit of 5inches tall now. See pics below




Youngherp420 said:


> let me know how that works, any tip you can give to making a rock water feature


Well i said a bunch above so check there. But If i had to say something i would say that water is tough to control IMO so unless your dead set on a water feature avoid them ( all the old timers on DB are right) Im going to keep messing with mine so hopefully it starts to work. I think my pump even on its lowest setting is pumping to much water thats my problem i think. Def dont try a water feature in a small viv its a disaster waiting to happen.



freaky_tah said:


> Nice shots! I wish I had the cash to build that many tanks!
> 
> My last bearded wanted nothihng to do with hides either. He was always chillin at his basking spot, or scratching to get out so he could sit on my couch's armrest soaking up the afternoon sun.


hahaha well im actually broke it took me awhile to get all those tanks and supplies i gradually bought it all over a long period of time as me and my wife were buying things up for a house we didnt have. We called it our moving stock. then i had my frog room stock. haha and alot of my frogs i either got cheap or as tads so they were real cheap and they came over a period of time as well.



Woodsman said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Nice frog room! It is always sweet to have a separate area for your "projects".
> 
> ...


 yea it really is nice having a room for my hobbies it allows a place for me to just get away and do my own thing. well the guy i got the frogs from is a really good guy whom i know and trust with what he says they are. i believe he told me he seen the parents and all so i dont know.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

So, the frog on the top of the Pellionia plant looks like a young Giant Ornage, but the other frog is unlike any tinctorius I have produced (and I have produced a LOT of tinctorius). The second frog definitely has some Yellowback in it, perhaps crossed back to a Giant Orange? You should ask your friend to see the parents or photos of the parents.

It's actually not too uncommon for people to have frogs that don't have a lot of background info. If you do get to breed the frogs, it would be useful to you to have that info on hand (i.e. there are only a few bloodlines of GOs, so your friend shouldn't have any trouble finding out which line these are supposedly from).

Again, great frog room. Congrats, Richard.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> So, the frog on the top of the Pellionia plant looks like a young Giant Ornage, but the other frog is unlike any tinctorius I have produced (and I have produced a LOT of tinctorius). The second frog definitely has some Yellowback in it, perhaps crossed back to a Giant Orange? You should ask your friend to see the parents or photos of the parents.
> 
> It's actually not too uncommon for people to have frogs that don't have a lot of background info. If you do get to breed the frogs, it would be useful to you to have that info on hand (i.e. there are only a few bloodlines of GOs, so your friend shouldn't have any trouble finding out which line these are supposedly from).
> 
> Again, great frog room. Congrats, Richard.



hmm well ill have to ask him. He told me the lines and who he got them from actually but i forgot I should have wrote it down. 

Does anyone know anything about the fungi in that tank???


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have this mushroom coming up in two tanks right now. I'm pretty sure it is a species of Amanita.

Richard.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I have this mushroom coming up in two tanks right now. I'm pretty sure it is a species of Amanita.
> 
> Richard.


hmm well i dont know what that is either lol. All I know is these damn things are crazy growers!!!!!!! ive never seen a plant grow that much in such a little time


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

I got them from "MSteele" at the MADS meeting at Scott's house. Any questions, let me know.





davidadelp said:


> hmm well ill have to ask him. He told me the lines and who he got them from actually but i forgot I should have wrote it down.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the fungi in that tank???


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Update: MSteele got them from: Line/Origin Sean Stewart (but sean labels them regina)




ALLEN HUNTER said:


> I got them from "MSteele" at the MADS meeting at Scott's house. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

ALLEN HUNTER said:


> I got them from "MSteele" at the MADS meeting at Scott's house. Any questions, let me know.


Thanks Allen I forgot what you told me





ALLEN HUNTER said:


> Update: MSteele got them from: Line/Origin Sean Stewart (but sean labels them regina)


Hmm so does this make them Reginas or GO? lol


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

any new pictures on that rock tank. because what your doing is exactly what i want to do and in the middle of. Are you going to keep the rocks that color or paint?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

no i dont think im going to paint the rocks i have spaghnum moss shoved in some the holes around the rocks which i like it kind of breaks it up some. I hope to get pics posted tomorrow once i get home from work.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

okay so heres a little update. I added a rock to attempt to control the water and well........ it didnt work so the water still does what it wants. I gave up!! I went a bought more gravel and lined where the water was going under the ABG to help it drain and added it along the outside of the creek bed to help since it wasnt totally sealed. I also learned that water does not immediatly absorb through the weed blocker and it kinda just floods out until it seeps through. All in all I gave up lol.

I decided to go ahead and layer my gravel then put my ABG mix down as well and some leaf litter. Im not to fond of the bigger leaves so I may change that i havent decided. What do you think?

I also decided that placing spahgnum moss between some of the bigger holes of the rocks because it kind of broke it all up a little. 

My plants should be here tomorrow sometime so ill get it planted and post more pics afterward, but heres what I have as of now. I also have to find me a better light this one is just for the time being.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

wow that looks great. Good work. Your right the moss between the cracks look good


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

UPDATE:

Okay well i got my plant package in today and got my viv planted after class. I think it looks pretty good im going to get some spahgnum moss to shove around the brom roots. I dont think that the waffle looks good where its at, What do you think? I need to order some more vining plants. I dont like how bare my clay section is. COMMENT LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS!!!! 
Thanks For looking!


----------



## azureus for life (Jun 19, 2010)

Sick room man! Nice animals. I want to see what it looks like when its all filled up. Keep us posted. Thanks


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Well i got my frogs today!!! I still didnt realize that Isabels were as small as they were i figured theyd be bigger. My matecho is nice to! All arived fat and lively and eating straight out of the containers. Will post pics later


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> Well i got my frogs today!!! I still didnt realize that Isabels were as small as they were i figured theyd be bigger. My matecho is nice to! All arived fat and lively and eating straight out of the containers. Will post pics later


cant wait to see


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

BUMP still looking for comments/ suggestions



I was also wanting to see what plants handle a more saturated substrate? where my water feature has decided to go on its own it is soaking the substrate in that area and i want some plants to help fill in the areas.

I also wanted to know what could be causing my plants to look like they are getting burnt or dien around the edges of leaves etc. This bow front is going to have to have some help weither its the lighting issue or whatever otherwise im going to lose all my plants.


On the plus side I have came across a great deal from a DB member and will be adding to my collection a:

possible 3:2 calling group of Vairabilis and a 0:1:1 O lamasi this saturday!


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice frogs.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

how is that rock waterfall tank and the new frogs doing?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

The waterfall is still doing its own thing and going where ever it wants. I like it but it is soaking my substrate and killing my plants even though i have well drained abg mix and a false bottom that is above the water line. Im not sure whats going on. ive contemplated turning the water feature off for a few weeks to let things dry out but havent done it yet.

The frogs are doing great my Anthonyii are ALWAYS out I almost never see them hiding. I actually just aquired a group of 5 variabilis from a buddy that was selling out of frogs and I also got 2 orange Lamasi back from him that I traded awhile back. ( one proven female and a baby from her) and I got 2 more leucs to put with the 2 that I have.

More great news I finally found EGGS from my proven Azureus pair that I got!!!!!!! They appear to be 5 healthy eggs I just found them so we will soon find out they should be good though. 


So my total frog count is up to 31 frogs and still growing!!! Such an addicting hobby!!!


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

with the waterfall.I would turn it off until you come up with a solution on how to stop the saturation of the tank.

Thats great to hear your anythoniis are always out never hiding.

Hows are those two orange lamisi doing. Im hoping to get two of them so hopefully you can breed ahah

Also its not an addiction. Its a way of like. I have 10 frogs and and counting. with a construction of twoo more


----------



## khope (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow - cool pics!

Little tip for your turts tho, they need a lot more water in the tank and i would take out the gravel as it can cause impactation if swallowed. Also, do you have a filter in there as they are very messy creatures lol


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> with the waterfall.I would turn it off until you come up with a solution on how to stop the saturation of the tank.
> 
> Thats great to hear your anythoniis are always out never hiding.
> 
> ...


yeah i may just turn the waterfall off ive not decided I hate the fact that I have the tank set up for a waterfall and it wont be used its such a waste of space. If i could redo the whole tank i prolly would. maybe a future project hmmmm  My lamasi are actually the ones I traded to Chis deboard and he got out of the hobby so i got them back. I actually had a pair but when i went to the beach my male got out and died  now i just have my proven female and her baby. looking for a calling male but everyone that has them lives 248974937947397439847 miles away and shipping is crazy.

yeah its a terrible addiction i started out with my O lamasi about a year ago and now have 31 frogs of 10 different species. it dont help i bought almost everthing Chris had lol. and I still have more frogs id love to have.






khope said:


> Wow - cool pics!
> 
> Little tip for your turts tho, they need a lot more water in the tank and i would take out the gravel as it can cause impactation if swallowed. Also, do you have a filter in there as they are very messy creatures lol



thanks yeah both the turtles have filters but they are gross animals lol but they have great personalities especially my oldest turtle. I swear hes stupid though lol he comes all the way out of the water begging then once i actually put food in it takes him 5mins to realize theres food in there




well I have found 5 eggs from my azureus pair but they turned out to be bad which sucks but I do know they are a pair so its just a waiting game till they lay good eggs.


----------

